# Finally got new mice today!! (:



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

After not having mice for over a year now, I finally got 3 new ones. Two of them were from a reptile store and I was actually able to find a rex! They are still "hoppers" so they are tiny. The rex is a brindle and the other is white splash with agouti or some sort. And the third I got from Petco which is a boy and is full grown.

I don't have any pics, but I'll get some tomorrow outside so there will be better lighting. Btw I am not breeding these and the male is going to live by himself. And the 2 hoppers are going to live together till I'm able to sex them.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Super, new mice! Look forward to seeing some pics


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of the male. Sorry if they are too big, don't know how to re-size them.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww cant wait for pictures of the other 2.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It sounds like you need to get a special diet fixed up if the babies are still 'hoppers'. I assume they were being sold as snake food and are not near weaning yet. Be careful as they may not make it, or they may turn out to be weak or runty if they do. Offer them KMR in a water bottle (and water in another) and provide a higher fat diet to help them grow.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> It sounds like you need to get a special diet fixed up if the babies are still 'hoppers'. I assume they were being sold as snake food and are not near weaning yet. Be careful as they may not make it, or they may turn out to be weak or runty if they do. Offer them KMR in a water bottle (and water in another) and provide a higher fat diet to help them grow.


Yeah they are really tiny and should of been with their mom for another week, but they didn't even had one at the store for them. I am just feeding them regular mouse food and some doggie treats for now and are growing, but I will give them some extra fatty food when I get the chance


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are very beautiful!!


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks ^^


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Cute!!


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

Better change your Siggy! 3 mice! mine are still wee hoppers too, but in NZ we call them popcorns or fleas. they are 9 weeks, but new, so in another 3 weeks, im putting them with my white red eyed boy. one is beige and white, red eyes, the other is black and white ,black eyes, i will breed the babies they have with a caramal boy when they grow up... should be interesting.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

_Mod note: Please keep your text in an easy to read colour - the above post is hard to see properly. Thanks_


----------

